# Huge plant



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

so a few months ago i got betta bulbs from petsmart to try live plants. 1 in my betta tank and 2 in my 10 gallon. only 2 of the bulbs grew and that was the one in the betta tank and the other in the 10 gallon. they each got HUGE. the one it the 10 gallon is way bigger though and i think its time to start trimming it because it has 4 stems that have reached the top and are blocking the light from the rest of the tank. would trimming the plant kill it?


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

do you think it is a lily? i bought some before and it started growing nice and low but then the stems got so long and it started to cover the top, and no trimming it will not kill it if it came from one of those betta bulbs, try to post a picture if you can please


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Dude whered you get that? I;d like some! how long it take to grow that big? no trimming is just fine.


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

well i got it at petco for like 3 dollars in a little plastic package. for the first 2 weeks it was slow but then a few days after it they started growing like crazy. it got huge in a month. i also trimmed it down because it was eventually affecting all the other plants too.but now the tanks nice and bright again now that theirs no more leaves in the way  and i think it is some type of lily i just dont know what kind though.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

your betta bulb may well be a species of aponogeton....and you just do not have a tank big enough for it...they grow pretty fast..and get to be 3 feet or more tall...

aponogeton boivianus...3 weeks from bare bulb outside...










aponogeton (fenestralis) madagascarensis.....about 6 weks from bare bulb outside...










right now i have an ulvaceus in my 125 that is just over 3 feet....


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

lol!!! how did u manage to get thoe bulbs to grow!? I've picked em up like 5 times and have gotten bupkis (is a sucker for mystery seed grab bags) tried different germinating techniques each time.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

toshogu....usually only a couple of the bulbs will sprout.....just drop them in a bare tank with decent lighting..1-1 1/2 WPG......leave it on about 10-12 hours a day....in a week or so they will start....let them get about 6" tall ; then plant them..just deep enough to cover the bulb..no deeper..
you can get high grade bulbs but they are pretty expensive...anywhere from $3.50-$8.00 each...the madagasgarensis being about the most costly...


----------

